
The DAO attacker has withdrawn his funds - TekMol
http://gastracker.io/addr/0x304a554a310c7e546dfe434669c62820b7d83490
======
TekMol
Discussions on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4ukefq](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/4ukefq)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/EthereumClassic/comments/4ujo7e](https://www.reddit.com/r/EthereumClassic/comments/4ujo7e)

------
roddux
Wait, why are people still using the pre-fork chain?

